# such a shame



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

i wonder if it belonged to someone on here.
was gonna have a go at buying it but already on £13600 with 5 days to go.

ImageShack -

hope the link works


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like the bonnet pop ups have operated. That will probably cost a million to fix anyway :chairshot


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

This looks like the one I posted about in Aberdeen. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127511-gtr-crash-aberdeen.html

Phil was ok, hope his insurance took care of things quickly. He posted to say the car was a loss.

Ally


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

will be interesting to see how much it makes in the end.
currently on £15050 and 3 days to go WOOOOW


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Where is the auction?.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## javs gtr (Jan 21, 2010)

*hi guys*

helo im a new member the gtr made 22050 i won the car does any 1 no anythink about the car . id be gratfull for any info thanks


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

its been in a accident


----------



## javs gtr (Jan 21, 2010)

*lol*

u dont say id never had guessed tht


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

javs gtr said:


> helo im a new member the gtr made 22050 i won the car does any 1 no anythink about the car . id be gratfull for any info thanks


Its good if you want to pull it appart.....and sell it in spares....not for anything else,as the partprices are so much more then a working,accidentfree GTR


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

edit


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Hahahaha my mate was bidding against you  Well done mate should be a good car when fixed. Good luck finding the parts


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

javs gtr said:


> helo im a new member the gtr made 22050 i won the car does any 1 no anythink about the car . id be gratfull for any info thanks


Hello. Sorry, we don't speak text here.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i mean why say anythink all it is, is a g in place of the k and you would have made anything thats not even txt talk lol


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Rise above the piss taking and help the poor bloke out, 

can't help feeling sorry for someone who spent £22K+ on a wreck he knows nothing about when the Top Secret R33 is for sale at £27k


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

javs, ring round for a few quotes and get it to a decent garage who can rebuild it, it will probably cost you more than if you bought a decent second hand one. 

I would take it to Ron near Southend.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

myline said:


> Rise above the piss taking and help the poor bloke out,
> 
> can't help feeling sorry for someone who spent £22K+ on a wreck he knows nothing about when the Top Secret R33 is for sale at £27k


more money than sense prehaps?


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Help is at hand!

weetray just blew his engine and thinks it will cost £55k ($55?) for a new one, get your money back by selling him your complete car... everyone's a winner!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

myline said:


> can't help feeling sorry for someone who spent £22K+ on a wreck he knows nothing about when the Top Secret R33 is for sale at £27k


Bad advice then.

My advice would be split it , break the car for all the components. you will make a hoard.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

R34Nismo said:


> Bad advice then.
> 
> My advice would be split it , break the car for all the components. you will make a hoard.


OK if you have the knowledge of how to do it and somewhere to keep the car and all the parts, it looked in a fairly bad state.
It's quite a new model car to be selling scrap parts for repair? 

From his posts he doesn't sound like a mechanic.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I thought text speak got a ban on here?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

All jokes aside have you taken it to a Nissan HPC and actually asked them what it would cost to put back together - just coz the insurance company did not bother to sort it does not mean it can't be sorted.

If not get hold of a good indie garage that knows a thing or two about cars. At the end of the day it is only a car and apart from a few bits of electronic kit to fault find (Cobb Access port will tell you a fair bit) I think you can sort it. 

My main worry would be the dash as the airbags are sodding fortunes to replace.

Good luck.

Kp


----------



## javs gtr (Jan 21, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks for all the posts but ive located all the bits from a chap that wrote his off and now hes decided to break it :chuckle: hes also got plenty off other parts engine and gearbox ect so if anybody neads anythink jus giv me a pm and ill forward the chaps phone number to u


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> but ive located all the bits from a chap that wrote his off and now hes decided to break it


it would be a insurance job? why would anybody break it, they are to new to want many bits so that market would be very small, ie you!

its going to be a nightmare to put together, your best bet for bits is the US, if you search for some posts you can see where to import them from. its about half the cost of the UK to do this

R


----------



## ZEDS GTR (Feb 19, 2010)

javs gtr said:


> thanks for all the posts but ive located all the bits from a chap that wrote his off and now hes decided to break it :chuckle: hes also got plenty off other parts engine and gearbox ect so if anybody neads anythink jus giv me a pm and ill forward the chaps phone number to u


Any chance of the number please buddy,


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Robbie J said:


> it would be a insurance job? why would anybody break it, they are to new to want many bits so that market would be very small, ie you!
> 
> its going to be a nightmare to put together, your best bet for bits is the US, if you search for some posts you can see where to import them from. its about half the cost of the UK to do this
> 
> R


I'm sort of assuming that its a joke... can't believe that anyone is taking it so seriously :chuckle:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

you got to be brave and abit silly to rebuild a R35 the electronics in this car are crazy.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I saw this at the garage a month ago, they said they got all the bits for it? Body work is already been sorted out?


----------



## javs gtr (Jan 21, 2010)

all the damage was minor ill have some piks up soon just getting painted just my airbag light on any ideas were i can get it took off


----------

